# "Tears of the Burning Sky" delayed



## RangerWickett (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a small amount of bad news. We have run into a few snags with the production of the sixth adventure in the War of the Burning Sky campaign saga, _Tears of the Burning Sky_, and rather than try and rush out an unpolished product, we're choosing to delay its release a little, to ensure that when it does come out, it's top-notch.

We expect that it will be available by mid-July, and with this set-back and the approach of Gen Con, we're aiming to have adventure seven, _The Trial of Echoed Souls_, out by the end of August.

We hope this doesn't throw people's games out of whack, and we hope that between the suggestions for additional adventures in the GM's Guide, and the numerous adventures available from publishers who post here at EN World, your games will be able to continue normally. Thanks for understanding.

*Tears of the Burning Sky*






*Castle Korstull* (Spoiler)
[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









[/sblock]


----------



## DItheringFool (Jul 12, 2007)

Any updates?!?


----------



## Rugult (Jul 12, 2007)

DItheringFool said:
			
		

> Any updates?!?




Yes...  clearly another week until 'mid july'.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 12, 2007)

It's hard work getting out a series of adventures with a small staff. I know excuses don't help, so I can only apologize for the delay, and for underestimating the amount of work that goes into each of these. Let me say I _really_ appreciate the talents of Paizo these days.

After some production delays tripped us up, some 'house moving issues' on my part has delayed the editing. If this hiccup is going to throw off your campaign, please let me know, and I can see about sending you rough text version.


----------



## DItheringFool (Jul 13, 2007)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> It's hard work getting out a series of adventures with a small staff. I know excuses don't help, so I can only apologize for the delay, and for underestimating the amount of work that goes into each of these. Let me say I _really_ appreciate the talents of Paizo these days.
> 
> After some production delays tripped us up, some 'house moving issues' on my part has delayed the editing. If this hiccup is going to throw off your campaign, please let me know, and I can see about sending you rough text version.



I wasn't complaining! I'm just anxious because this stuff is so incredible - it's a highlight of my month to get to read through these adventures...


----------



## kenmarable (Jul 13, 2007)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> It's hard work getting out a series of adventures with a small staff. I know excuses don't help, so I can only apologize for the delay, and for underestimating the amount of work that goes into each of these. Let me say I _really_ appreciate the talents of Paizo these days.
> 
> After some production delays tripped us up, some 'house moving issues' on my part has delayed the editing. If this hiccup is going to throw off your campaign, please let me know, and I can see about sending you rough text version.



And with this particular adventure, certainly don't put blame on Ryan - the bulk of the delay is really on my shoulders. Sorry about that. 

But props are certainly in order for Ryan. This was not only his idea, but he's been doing a lot of the heavy-lifting on most of the adventures so far. So it's his campaign saga through and through.


----------



## Alzrius (Jul 14, 2007)

kenmarable said:
			
		

> But props are certainly in order for Ryan. This was not only his idea, but he's been doing a lot of the heavy-lifting on most of the adventures so far. So it's his campaign saga through and through.




QFT. Ryan's really the driving force behind the entire campaign saga. In a way, you could say that he IS the Burning Sky.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Jul 18, 2007)

Fortunately, we're still in the EARLY stages of the campagin (Like "Gate Pass" early), so this isn't a major thorn.  

Take the time you need to put out a quality product; I haven't been disappointed yet by you guys!

I'm more bummed 'cause I just look forward to reading each new installment!!


----------



## Voadam (Jul 23, 2007)

Take the time you need. I've got a subscription and I'd prefer better products later over having rushed ones sooner.


----------



## JDragon (Jul 23, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Take the time you need. I've got a subscription and I'd prefer better products later over having rushed ones sooner.




QFT


My group should be finishing the FIRST adventure this week, so as long as this one is out by the end of the year we should be ok. 

JD


----------



## Ruavel (Jul 24, 2007)

my group will be lucky if we get through the Scouring of Gate Pass by the end of August given I'm about to head back to Uni...

...but like all the other GMs here, I love reading through this material ahead of schedule.  It's quality stuff!!!


----------



## Volaran (Jul 27, 2007)

I do agree with those who have said they'd prefer to wait for a quality adventure.  We're having a ball playing through the campaign.

That said, since it is now late July, assuming Tears of the Burning Sky is still going to be out by month's end, are we still likely to get The Trial of Echoed Souls by the end of August?


----------



## Morrus (Jul 27, 2007)

Volaran said:
			
		

> I
> 
> That said, since it is now late July, assuming Tears of the Burning Sky is still going to be out by month's end, are we still likely to get The Trial of Echoed Souls by the end of August?




Yup, it's in layout - we're on (belated) schedule for that.


----------



## takasi (Jul 31, 2007)

We've been playing since March and we're only now finishing up the Indomitable Fire Forest of Innetondar.  I would rather see a quality product.


----------



## maggot (Jul 31, 2007)

Hey, I just got it.  Now if only my group were still together.


----------

